# FB Marketplace. Simon & Patrick, $80. Guelph



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope.

I can smell that thing through my iPad. 🤮


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Nope.
> 
> I can smell that thing through my iPad. 🤮


Get it into a well ventilated space and it would probably clean up pretty good - but if your time has value, it might not be such a bargain. 

Hard to tell from the pic, but that could be a laminated top - if not, it might be a hidden gem.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Pending sale now - someone is prepared to invest some elbow grease into this one.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but that could be a laminated top - if not, it might be a hidden gem.


I think all Simon & Patrick guitars had solid tops. Only Art & Luthiery have laminated.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It seems to be an older model. Judging by the logo and black label inside.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I think all Simon & Patrick guitars had solid tops. Only Art & Luthiery have laminated.


I think that's the case now, but I'm not sure it was always the case and that one is pretty old. I know that there was once a Seagull line that had laminate tops. 

As an aside: I just checked the S&P website and it looks like they have "rationalized" their line-up - seems that they are down to just the Songsmith and variations on the Woodland series, with only the Woodland Pro being all solid woods. I am assuming that they are positioning S&P somewhere between A&L and Norman/Seagull. I had heard that this was in the works.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

That’s the old logo so this is almost certainly a solid top. I still wouldn’t want it because it looks like it was very poorly taken care of. Who knows what might be wrong with it. Especially when an example in good condition isn’t that much more.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks a lot like my first guitar. A cedar topped one from the early 90s. The inside label isn’t black. It’s a light burgundy with white border.

Mine is in much better shape, although those lightly varnished soft tops do take a beating.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Look at the nut in the close-up photo of the headstock. If that’s a coating of nicotine, that thing is going to be disgusting. If it’s something else, well...
Okay, it’s _still_ going to be disgusting.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Look at the nut in the close-up photo of the headstock. If that’s a coating of nicotine, that thing is going to be disgusting. If it’s something else, well...
> Okay, it’s _still_ going to be disgusting.


Yeah. I wondered what was going on there.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

As a friend says play then burn


----------

